# Calling dog people



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Have a year old lab pit mix who LOVES the goats! But what's on her ear? It's pea sized, not fluid filled but hard. Any ideas? I have an email out to my docs as I am a vet tech but I've never seen this.


----------



## MarcoPoloMom (Sep 28, 2013)

Maybe an irritated mass? Or just inflammation from scratching at it? Does he have an ear infection? Is it hot? Maybe an abscess from a sticker or something. . . . . Is he bothering it?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you have ticks in your area? It kinda looks like a spot a tick may have been imbedded and now is irrated.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

No ticks in the area we are in just fleas. Not hot, she probably doesn't even know it's there


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

No eat infection either temp is good too


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

So monitor it like any wart or growth-- if it changes (larger) in a few weeks or starts growing hairs and blood vessels-- ie like a cancer thingie you need to go the vet for removal....
It looks like a little skin tag growth to me but you need to monitor it for changes, even call them into your vet...if there are sudden changes/ quick growth....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It has a cauliflower appearance to it which makes me think something cystic .
I would have it looked at before it starts to grow or change. Just my opinion here , but I think it will have to be removed to get all the cells. What breed of dog ?
I think Berners get something like this..


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

She's a lab/pit mix. I'm taking her to work with me tomorrow. My vets said a mass or cyst probably. I bottle fed her and 3 of her siblings. They are so cute


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww, how adorable  Gorgeous looking dogs you have there !
Good luck with her , I hope it turns out to be something simple and easy to care for. :hug:


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you! They sure are big babies. I will update y'all with vet results, I'm praying no cancer :/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We will all hope for the best for your baby 
Fingers and toes crossed for her. What is her name always ?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

They are Annie and Allie. The one with the ear thing is Allie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that's cute , lol. Sweet names


----------

